# Länge von Datenbausteinen mit libnodave



## bike (13 November 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es die Möglichkeit aus einer CPU die Länge eines Datenbausteines mit libnodave auszulesen?
Der Hintergrund ist, dass ich bei Änderungen nicht die Kommunikation änderen möchte sondern nur in der Anzeige die Daten einbinde.

Danke für Hinweise

bike


----------



## marcengbarth (17 November 2008)

Ja, welche Sprache nutzt du denn?


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (17 November 2008)

Nach dem Prinzip "Teile und herrsche":
Angenommen maximale Länge des DBs sei 512 Byte:

1. Anfrage DBB256
-> wenn OK, dann Anfrage DBB384
-> nicht OK, dann Anfrage DBB128
usw. usf.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## marcengbarth (17 November 2008)

Ich nutze dazu mit der Delphi-Komponente


```
function TNoDave.GetDBSize(DB: Integer): Integer;
```

oder


```
daveGetBlockInfo(DaveConn, @Info, daveBlockType_DB, DB);
```


----------



## bike (18 November 2008)

Danke, da kann ich jetzt nachschauen.
Habe ich nicht bzw überlesen. 

bike


----------

